# Grill#1 or Grill#2



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

#1








#2


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I only see one grill...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

faithandfame said:


> *I only see one grill... *


 Right now you can see 2


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i say grill # 3


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

yea now i can--

i prefer the first grill


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Second.


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

second


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

2. Just spray paint it gloss black.

#1 doesn't blend with the 99 bumper.

Seth


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I like this grill...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

second


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

second, although i don't really like it either.

first has too chunky a profile... best way to do mesh would be to cut-up







or







and stick some black-sprayed mesh in there.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Second one. I agree with niky


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

#1 


Ben


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

2


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's what I meant by the black grille. Sorta looks like an IS300.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

go back to the stock grille... it looks SO much better. ive never been a fan of the syndicate grille. i actually remembered that u had the 98 grille. that looked even better!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *go back to the stock grille... it looks SO much better. ive never been a fan of the syndicate grille. i actually remembered that u had the 98 grille. that looked even better! *


I like the 98 ...but I sold that one 
Back to stock


----------

